# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  نحوه ارتباط با google speech api

## Parsa_2006

با سلام خدمت اساتید عزیز
دوستان کسی نحوه استفاده از google speech to text در C#‎ اطلاع داره؟؟البته من خودم تا یه جاهایی پیشرفتم ولی خطای عدم دسترسی میده و می خواد google speech  را enable کنم که امکانش بصورت رایگان نبود.
ممنون میشم اگه امکان استفاده از این API هست من رو راهنمایی کنید و اگر پولی هست که من بیخیال بشم

----------

